# Thunder Products Dial-a-Tune



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

After searching on several forums, for reviews and personal experiences with the dial-a-tune, there are no recent threads concerning this product.. The threads I have found are from the late 1990's to 2003 and they are like most things; some hate it and some swear by it! 

In a nutshell,, this thread is dedicated to personal experiences with Thunder Products Dial-a-Tune for carb quads. What are the pro's and conn's you have had with the dial-a-Tune? Thanks


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=31.101707,-93.441609


Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Bump! Anyone?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.396670,-94.167986


Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------

